# Fresh Newby's First~ Pics of Kenny bin Laden on last page...Kenny is gone :(



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

The equipment is in my sig and took about 2 months to research. After 9 bags of eco-complete, I started working on the plumbing.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Once the plumbing was squared away, I hooked the two bins togther so I can use the other for slide out storage. This will eventually be hidden by a slick blind on a hospital track underneath the steel table.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

While I began cycling my tank, since it was new and I had to get some bacterial growth established, so I started to soak the wood in my tub. My husband said you can take the girl out of the bayou, but you can't take the bayou out of the girl!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

After battling the obligatory bacterial bloom, GW and dust algae, I added the Turbotwist to my arsenal, and got throught it. I loaded the thing with fast growing stems and made a jungle mess while my woord was still soaking. I added 2 pands corys 2 elegans corys 2 SAE's and 6 purple danios to help the cycle along. Of course my Betta, Mattie, was the first in. He fely like he was "movin on up!"


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

After starting my fert schedule, using Greg Watson dry ferts EI method light dosing macros and micros on opposing days but 1/8th lighter than normal EI for a 90 gal, I starting seeing some growth and even pearling!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is the placement of the tank in the room. It serves to divide the media room from the dining room, but can be seen from many areas of the house. The scape will be challenging as all sides are visible, so I can't hide anything. :icon_frow


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

So far so good! And I can tell you did your research well beforehand. 

Wow, the equipment is something. That much of MH light require a close observation on things like lighting duration (perhaps you might find those MH 6-7 hours best as full blast only and not the whole 10 hours photoperiod) and chemistry balance. Things can get out of hand easily if you slip on dosing ferts and such.

A good advice is to get more algae eating squad. SAE is too overrated as far as I observe. They do eat some surface algae, but never squeaky clean and please dont keep the junevile-adult ones as they are proved personally by me to be eating plants .... yes eating your soft plants straight in the tank! Moss, soft leaved ludwigia, rotala indica, you name it. Opt for otto instead, around 6will do great for your tank. If you are not after SAE for the looks, then you will want to trade them in real soon.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ok so after 7 weeks of fish and plant cycling, and no sign of algae anymore, I decided to start some sort of scape experiement. This in no way will be THE one, but I have to start somewhere, so I pulled everything up and pulled out 50% of the water and sorted all of the plants.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

medicineman said:


> So far so good! And I can tell you did your research well beforehand.
> 
> Wow, the equipment is something. That much of MH light require a close observation on things like lighting duration (perhaps you might find those MH 6-7 hours best as full blast only and not the whole 10 hours photoperiod) and chemistry balance. Things can get out of hand easily if you slip on dosing ferts and such.
> 
> A good advice is to get more algae eating squad. SAE is too overrated as far as I observe. They do eat some surface algae, but never squeaky clean and please dont keep the junevile-adult ones as they are proved personally by me to be eating plants .... yes eating your soft plants straight in the tank! Moss, soft leaved ludwigia, rotala indica, you name it. Opt for otto instead, around 6will do great for your tank. If you are not after SAE for the looks, then you will want to trade them in real soon.


I forgot to add, at this point I added 10 otos, 2 small rubberlipped plecos for the wood, and an army of Olive Nerite snails. In addition, I have 2 CRS, 10 CRS, 10 ghosts and 2 large amanos. How is that for a cleanup crew.

I have replaced one of the actinics with a Coralife 55 watt PC, so I run the MH for 7 hours, the 55w actinic/55w PC for 4 and the lunars at night, and that is it. If for some reason I drop the ball on dosing ferts, I will slow the photoperiod to about 4 hours...I figure there are rainy days in nature, right? So far, I have been religious with dosing so it hasn't been an issue yet. 

In the very beginning I noticed that my photoperiod was too high and it was having an affect on growth, so I slowed it down.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Now came the time to prep that wood that has been sitting in the Bayou, err I mean my tub for 6 weeks. I am using riccia on the driftwood bottom to make a cool tunnel effect, and petite nana on the top of the driftwood to fill in. On the manzanita, I am stringing some Christmas moss to some of the branches.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Lookin great! Cant wait to see the finished product. That is if a tank is ever "finished".


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Heh...Am I still allowed to call my tank a 90g?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Heh...Am I still allowed to call my tank a 90g?


Why? because it has so much stuff in it? lol


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Looking great so far! Nice cat BTW. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

crshadow said:


> Looking great so far! Nice cat BTW.
> 
> -Jeremiah


Thx crshadow. I have three lol They have been helping me all of the way.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

of course they help by shoving themselves in boxes ou are trying to use. haha. tank looks good and i like how it sits in the room.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> Why? because it has so much stuff in it? lol


That was supposed to be as compliment. Thats a real nice tank.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

any updates of your scape? eager to look at the next phase after you have sorted the plants out.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Brill....kidding lol
Youwho....I sort of did a pseudo one that is growing in a little and I am not too thrilled about it. I will post some updates as it grows in and before I change it again...lol


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

All these years I thought All-Glass were awesome....because they didnt leak...LOL then I come here...I see more appealing tanks. I shouldnt assume the next guy's(or gal's  ) 65g or 90g is like mine.

Is this tank going to need a chiller? Do MH lights mean chiller? Obviously not I dont see it in your sig. I am worried that MH means chiller. EDIT...I just wanted to type the word chiller one more time...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I planted a bit of a foreground that I am sure I will change. i am thinking of doing a Blyxa lawn instead of the high maintenance glosso which is floating in my tank right now, because I am dreading the tweezer planting just coming out of knee surgery...lol I did some Marselis, some Downois and 2 riccia disks.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

The lower left in the foreground, I am not even sure I planted them right. Should they be pinched off and planted lower? lol What in the hell is it even? hahaha


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> All these years I thought All-Glass were awesome....because they didnt leak...LOL then I come here...I see more appealing tanks. I shouldnt assume the next guy's(or gal's  ) 65g or 90g is like mine.
> 
> Is this tank going to need a chiller? Do MH lights mean chiller? Obviously not I dont see it in your sig. I am worried that MH means chiller. EDIT...I just wanted to type the word chiller one more time...


haha CHILL Brilliant...
No I don't use a chiller. I have the MH's high enough that the water stays pretty cool, and I have the AC cranking all year round...lol
Also, the tank is 24" high so the warmth isn't really that penetrable. it stays at a constant 76-77 degrees, and that seems to be ok with all in habitants involved as everything is gorwing and all of the fishies are pregnant, spawning and all of the shrimps are shedding exoskeleton like I change my....errrrr.....well......they are shedding a lot. lol


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> all of the shrimps are shedding exoskeleton like I change my....errrrr.....well......they are shedding a lot. lol


lol,what were you going to use as an example? haha,just joking. Aniwae,so far everything has been great for your tank.Post some updated photos as and when u can yeahy? i'm sure everyone will want to view the progress. At the same time,lucky you that you need not use a chiller despite the MH..i think you need to give credit to the atmospheric temperature of where you are living in. Over here,temperatures really soar and at times,it has gone up to as high as 31 degrees celcius for my tank. That was why i decided to get myself a chiller this time round.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Y0uH0 said:


> lol,what were you going to use as an example? haha,just joking. Aniwae,so far everything has been great for your tank.Post some updated photos as and when u can yeahy? i'm sure everyone will want to view the progress. At the same time,lucky you that you need not use a chiller despite the MH..i think you need to give credit to the atmospheric temperature of where you are living in. Over here,temperatures really soar and at times,it has gone up to as high as 31 degrees celcius for my tank. That was why I decided to get myself a chiller this time round.


I hear you youwo it gets hot here as well, but I pay up to have the AC cranking bigtime, so the ambient air in my place is always cool. If I did not have AC, not only would my tank need a chiller, but I would likely plant one in my ummm....errrr......shoes ha


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

i see,which do you think drives the electricity bills up more? the AC or the chiller? i am hoping the chiller will not contribute a significant amount to the monthly electricity bill or my dad is gonna kill me. There were times when i longed to have a LFS of my own in the future and when that happens,i think i would invest in keeping my LFS air conditioned so that i could keep all the tanks within the shop cool at the same time.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Y0uH0 said:


> i see,which do you think drives the electricity bills up more? the AC or the chiller? i am hoping the chiller will not contribute a significant amount to the monthly electricity bill or my dad is gonna kill me. There were times when i longed to have a LFS of my own in the future and when that happens,i think i would invest in keeping my LFS air conditioned so that i could keep all the tanks within the shop cool at the same time.


The chiller will not drive it up at all, I am sure. I am just one of those people that like it cold inside. I lived in Africa for a few years without AC, so now that I have it, I overdo it....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, looks like my female green swordtail is having babies. She has been prego looking and the two males have been fighting over her, and today she is in the corner under some floating plants, and it looks like today will be the day. Do I remove them once they are born? I am thinking they might eat the fry. I've breed people before, just not fish...lol


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

unless the swordtail fry have lots of places to hide...they will get eaten
your tank looks well planted so its up to you....if you want to be on the safe side you can remove them.....
btw...your tank looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

OK so I already had to rescape. I added 16 rainbows to the mix. Featherfins, not to be confused with threadfins, and a new species that are going to be beautiful They are small, but I wanted to give them enough room to grow and have swimming spacce, so I did a rescape so they can do laps. I took out the driftwood and left the Manzanita in. I will post pics tonight. I just did a water change and it is pretty fuzzy right now. I also made riccia rounds for foreground that will only look like plastic discs for now and I planted blyxa to fill in around the Manzanita. We shall see how it grown in. In the meantime, MAN do I have plants for sale! lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

triple red said:


> unless the swordtail fry have lots of places to hide...they will get eaten
> your tank looks well planted so its up to you....if you want to be on the safe side you can remove them.....
> btw...your tank looks very nice :thumbsup:


Thanks triple red 
It was a false alarm, but man the two males are chasing her like she is a blue-light-special! They are driving her nuts! Is it healthy for her to be chased so vehemently? She is definitely fertile, sending off fishy pheremones!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I think the rule is two or more live bearer gals per male, to give them a break. But Swords get pretty big and the fry will be a good diet for the rainbows keeping your bloodworm bill down. Cruela speaking here. 

The Marselia looks nicely planted BTW. Tanks going to be great.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> I think the rule is two or more live bearer gals per male, to give them a break. But Swords get pretty big and the fry will be a good diet for the rainbows keeping your bloodworm bill down. Cruela speaking here.
> 
> The Marselia looks nicely planted BTW. Tanks going to be great.


aha! I had better get her a couple females...all she does is eat and poop though. Never is there a time that she doesn't have a large poop wrapped around her body. I guess since she is the only game in town, the males STILL find that attractive! lol

Thanks for all of your help, Bob. I will try to do you proud..lol I will take some more current pics, even though I am still a way newby on pic taking in a tank, so please excuse the bad shots! lol As you can imagine, I changed it again :icon_redf


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ok so after adding my new fishies I figured they need more room to swim, so I cleaned things up a bit. Here are some pics of how things are now. They obviously need to grow out though and my pic skills with aquaria are minimal at best........for now at least


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ignore the chocolate fountain behind the tank...it is a joke gift for a friend...lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are some citters in action. You may have to squint because they are blurry!
The discs on the left are going to form a riccia lawn. Right now it is just ugly plastic. The next one is an Amano shrimp coming out to munch , and the next, an SAE and neon saying hello.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking good Doc. Be careful to not let the plant mass get too light when rescaping as you don't want to get a major algae outbreak (like I have right now:icon_redf ). But your fish are probably mostly juveniles so you should be OK. 

You have some nice and interesting choices of flora. What is the plant the Cory (and O. nerite) is in front of (on the left side) in the middle pic of post 35? It looks kind of like wisteria, but its not, although I see some wisteria on the right in the same picture. Its going to be a sweet tank!


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

looking good man.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Looking good Doc. Be careful to not let the plant mass get too light when rescaping as you don't want to get a major algae outbreak (like I have right now:icon_redf ). But your fish are probably mostly juveniles so you should be OK.
> 
> You have some nice and interesting choices of flora. What is the plant the Cory (and O. nerite) is in front of (on the left side) in the middle pic of post 35? It looks kind of like wisteria, but its not, although I see some wisteria on the right in the same picture. Its going to be a sweet tank!


Thanks BadBob!
You are 100% correct about taking out too many plants at once. I am on the lookout for algae! I don't see any yet, but the week is young 
I have a lot of stems in the middle that are too small to really see, so maybe between those and the rather large cleanup crew I will be ok. I upped the CO2 to 35 for now in case. I still have some GDA slightly, but I am letting it run its course.
The plant you are referring to is similar to wisteria but more spiney.In the same genus, it is H. balsamica instead of difformis.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Other Geoff. Not yet, but I hope it will become a nice tank
I cracked up when I read where you got your name from...lol obvious, but funny nonetheless~


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ok I took some progress pics so far.
First the side of the tank










Then the top where all of my new juvi rainbows are. I added 8 featherfin, not to be confused with threadfins, and 8 new species that I have never seen. it will be interesting to see them grow up. So far their back ends are turning red.
You will also see some purple danios that think they are rainbows too, and school with them all day.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Obviously my skill with my new camera leaves little to be desired, but you will see a gradual increase in proficiency, I assure you~ so be patient.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Just when I though it was safe to go back in the water....it hit
* jaws theme plays* I got a few patches of BGA!!!! ARGH!!!
From having issues with myh Eco-complete and PO4 through the roof, I didn't dose macros for a week because my crappy test kit said NO3 was 50ppm too, so i thought I would let the plants use up some surplus to get back in shape. Well, screw the test kits going forward, you have to listen to your plants and fish. They know when something is wrong. I also feed a little too much at times. Organic matter can cause this, along with low NO3 levels, so I am contemplating a blackout.....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

You can also see some GDA that has not resolved itself yet...YUCK!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

where'd you get those plant plates? my LFS doesn't sell them.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Fun to check out your tank progress, Lynn. Some really nice plants in there. Going great. Good luck with the algae... did you really get a bummer batch of Eco-complete?

Can't wait to see when the riccia grows in.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

the_noobinator said:


> where'd you get those plant plates? my LFS doesn't sell them.


Plant plates? I don't think any LFS sells them. 
I think they are that craft weave stuff you can find in most every craft store (and Michaels has it in black). But, they might be some other similar material...

First search on google turned up this page which has some pictures of the material...they call it plastic canvas:
http://www.craftking.com/crafthtml/plastic_canvas.htm


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

interesting. where do the runners go if the plants are all coming up through the mesh?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> where'd you get those plant plates? my LFS doesn't sell them.


Hey noob, just go to Wal Mart in the craft section and look for needlepoint discs. That is really what they are. I put riccia in between two of them then used fishing line to bind them and stuck a weight on the bottom. I will post newer pics but as of now, there is a confluent lawn of growth. It makes it easy for someone like me that gets bored easily and has to change things up. This way I can just move my portable lawn to another side of the tank~


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

dang said:


> Fun to check out your tank progress, Lynn. Some really nice plants in there. Going great. Good luck with the algae... did you really get a bummer batch of Eco-complete?
> 
> Can't wait to see when the riccia grows in.


Thanks dang...it is already groing in nicely. BGA really isn't algae it is a bacterium...low NO3 and too much fish feeding. My case is so small that Tom Barr told me I didn't need to do a blackout, just a vacuum and some water changes and up the NO3, which is what I am doing now. If it gets out of hand, I will resort to a blackout, but it is really localized to a few small areas. I may spot treat with H2O2 as well.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks. i just swapped some riccia, so when it comes in the mail, i'll use that technique. i'm sure that the riccia will overrun my microsword and dwarf subulata.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> interesting. where do the runners go if the plants are all coming up through the mesh?


Hey noob, riccia doesn't really grow by runners, it just gets taller, so a routine "lawn trim" is in order.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

jhoetzl said:


> Plant plates? I don't think any LFS sells them.
> I think they are that craft weave stuff you can find in most every craft store (and Michaels has it in black). But, they might be some other similar material...
> 
> First search on google turned up this page which has some pictures of the material...they call it plastic canvas:
> http://www.craftking.com/crafthtml/plastic_canvas.htm


yeah Joe, that is exactly right. If there were a Michaels around here I would have rathered black!!!! But oh well, it won't matter anyway, I can barely see the mesh now, it is all green grass and pearls...lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> thanks. i just swapped some riccia, so when it comes in the mail, i'll use that technique. i'm sure that the riccia will overrun my microsword and dwarf subulata.


If you keep it in the discs like this and trim like hair, you should have it controlled....good luck, show me pics when you get it!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

I use the exact type of plastic 'plates' for my riccia lawn. Works really well.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

wow the tank has come a looong way!

the green algea on what looked to be some glosso.. thats GDA? if so i have a HORRIBLE outbreak of that in my tank.... :icon_roll 

good luck! 

-=- fish newb -=-

ehh and regarding the trade we where talking about you should be getting a pm Very soon


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i got all my riccia in and also used some plates for microsword with some java fern intermingled. i think it looks good. i'll put up some pics up sometime this week.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> wow the tank has come a looong way!
> 
> the green algea on what looked to be some glosso.. thats GDA? if so i have a HORRIBLE outbreak of that in my tank.... :icon_roll
> 
> ...


No Fish Newb, that is BGA...cyano...,icky poo. The GDA that I am talking about is the small dust on the tank walls that make the pictures a little fuzzy.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> i got all my riccia in and also used some plates for microsword with some java fern intermingled. i think it looks good. i'll put up some pics up sometime this week.


cool Noob. I will keep my eyes peeled to see what you have done.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

OK so as per my previous post with the lovely BGA on some of my Marselia, I am taking the bull by the horns. Today, I picked off as much as I could, then did a susbtrate vacuum around the perimeter, then I did a 50% water change, dosed 1 tsp dry KNO3, then I covered the thing with 3 layers of trash bags. I am officially in 3 day blackout lockdown. It is sad seeing that black box, and my cats are pissed that I took away their entertainment...lol
Anyway, I am trying to figure out what the cause of this cyano build up was, and I think it could be several things or any combination of said things.
1. lack of water movement....I remedied this by adding a pump for movement
2. feeding too much ...ok so I want my babies to eat...lol
3. not enough NO3....perhaps when I had the PO4 issue with my eco, I let it dip enough for all of the other factors to catch up and take hold.
4. The lily pipe I have for an intake goes only halfway into my tank. I have a 2 foot show tank so it doesn't go deep enough IMO. I am thinking about keeping the output lilly, and putting my old XP3 intake back in.
I think that several of these factors played a part in this stinky infection. I am opting for the blackout over Erythromycin. It took me this long to get a level of Nitrobacter, I don't wat to kill shrimp and stress fish either. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> OK so as per my previous post with the lovely BGA on some of my Marselia, I am taking the bull by the horns. Today, I picked off as much as I could, then did a susbtrate vacuum around the perimeter, then I did a 50% water change, dosed 1 tsp dry KNO3, then I covered the thing with 3 layers of trash bags. I am officially in 3 day blackout lockdown. It is sad seeing that black box, and my cats are pissed that I took away their entertainment...lol
> Anyway, I am trying to figure out what the cause of this cyano build up was, and I think it could be several things or any combination of said things.
> 1. lack of water movement....I remedied this by adding a pump for movement
> 2. feeding too much ...ok so I want my babies to eat...lol
> ...


Please do I'd like to see the outcome. It's a nice looking scape. There seem to be alot of things your looking at as the culprit and as always there is no silver bullet. Persistance is always the key.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

so have you peeked in since you started the blackout?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> so have you peeked in since you started the blackout?


hahaha as tempting as it is, no, and I will not. No light for this vermin to feed off of! lol I will just go about my business until 5pm Sat evening...lol I guess I will just keep getting balled out by my cats.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

bga, being a bacteria doesn't need light to survive. it'll live off any organic carbon present in the tank. dosing nitrates and getting your plants or algae growing will kill it off due to starvation.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

attack11 said:


> bga, being a bacteria doesn't need light to survive. it'll live off any organic carbon present in the tank.


Fortunately, that is incorrect.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

attack11 said:


> bga, being a bacteria doesn't need light to survive. it'll live off any organic carbon present in the tank. dosing nitrates and getting your plants or algae growing will kill it off due to starvation.


No not really....
I am a microbiologist, so I will have to disagree with you.
BGA is a common photosynthetic partner of lichens. Nitrogen fixation occurs in special cells termed heterocysts or heterocytes (H) which occur at intervals along the cyanobacterial filaments. This separation of cellular functions is necessary *because cyanobacteria have oxygen-evolving photosynthesis* but the nitrogen-fixing enzyme, nitrogenase, is unstable in the presence of oxygen. This problem is overcome because the heterocysts contain only part of the photosynthetic apparatus, termed photosystem I, which can be used to generate energy (as ATP). But the heterocysts do not contain photosystem II, which is used to split water into hydrogen (for combination with CO2 to produce organic products) and oxygen. 
A common form of cyano, Nostoc, relies on photosynthesis...for ATP generation. Plain and simple. Block the light and no ATP can be produced, whereby "smothering" it, preventing reproduction of the bacterium.

Any questions?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

co2 said:


> Fortunately, that is incorrect.


Thanks Craig...you are correct...."lets see what he's won Janice..."
A brand new beautiful......*MICROWAVE OVEN!* LOL


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

attack11 said:


> bga, being a bacteria doesn't need light to survive. it'll live off any organic carbon present in the tank. dosing nitrates and getting your plants or algae growing will kill it off due to starvation.


Also, so you know, my plants grow ridiculously well, and I dose EI so my NO3 and bioload are both high, so I am attributing this more to lack of movement down at the substrate level, and the part of the tank that is most affected is the side closest to a window....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

One last "definition" of cyanobacterium.....
A *photosynthetic bacterium *of the class Coccogoneae or Hormogoneae, generally blue-green in color and in some species capable of nitrogen fixation. Cyanobacteria were once thought to be algae. Also called blue-green alga.
Cut out one of the main components needed for proliferation, and you have it beat. The other things....NO3, CO2....etc...will help keep it away!


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

own3d by the biologist  haha


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Fresh Newby,

nice tank. I think your conflict with BGA is thankfully a containable one....CO2, CO2, CO2 and more CO2; would it hurt to go to 40ppm?

How about (over)dosing Excel? it worked for me:icon_eek: 



cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Or is that a remedy for BBA?, I can never remember.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Adrian said:


> Fresh Newby,
> 
> nice tank. I think your conflict with BGA is thankfully a containable one....CO2, CO2, CO2 and more CO2; would it hurt to go to 40ppm?
> 
> ...


Adrian
That works for BBA not to be confused with BGA.....BGA is a bacterium.CO2 and Excel will do nothing for it, although it will eraticate BBA. BGA needs blackout for 3 days, a cleaning, and lots of KNO3.....
cheers...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Adrian said:


> Or is that a remedy for BBA?, I can never remember.


lol yes....duh..I should have read the other one before answering...yeah thanks


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

heh, while technically true a lights out a quick fix that won't remove the potential for bga. different types of cyano behave differently, including moving to docs so gl with that (although they do need light for that function).

the simplist method of removal would simply lights out for a day; scrape it off the top (of the water) if it's not secure to the substrate. if it is just point a powerhead at it. there's a lot of better ways to deal with it than cutting out the light for multiple days; especially if it positioned itself near a source of doc/nutrients before your attempted death by no light.

btw, i was thinking of nitrogen-fixing cyano which only need nitrogen and carbon dioxide to live.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

This is gelatinous cyano as seen iin the pics I posted. There is nothing to "skim off the top." It is deeply intertwined in the substrate and the Marselia and some of the small spiney fronds of more delicate plants. You can't do a one day lights out for that. it has to be eradicated, and three days is the way to go, then a 50% water change, a substrate vacuum and filter clean, then dose KNO3. You can take the advice if you ever get BGA, or you can leave it, and get some eye of newt and do a dance with a magic wand. I like this procedure better. It has a better resolution statistic.


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Lynn, I'm a newbie to planted tanks, but I've been doing reef tanks for years, and I'm hoping I can pick your brain for a second. Cyano bacteria is a problem for reefkeepers as well. Is the type of cyano found in saltwater different than the cyano found in freshwater? The reason I ask is because the treatment for cyano in saltwater is significantly different in many cases, at least it seems at first glance. Yes, increase the flow, but we want to starve cyano of nutrients. When people ask me what to do with their cyano problems in reeftanks, we don't recommend blackouts, rather, we want them to remove all sources of NO3 and PO4. It seems like in freshwater, the problem is that there aren't enough of these nutrients for the plants, and that lack feeds the nuisance algaes and cyano. In a reeftank, I'm assuming since there are no plants (accept for macro algaes in a refugium), the principle is still the same, and we want to remove all nutrient sources, but for saltwater, we want to remove all nutrient sources (waters around reefs are nutrient poor), while in planted tanks, we want to make the nutrients available to the plants to starve out the nuisance algaes and cyano. I think I just answered my own question, but I'd really like to hear from a microbiologist. I'm just a grad student in French literature, so a lot of the big scientific words fly right over my head, LOL. 

By the way, I clicked on your website, and not only is your tank beautiful, but so is your home. All that artwork....damn girl...I've died and gone to heaven. Absolutely fab-u-lous!


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i've already killed off bga in two tanks without a problem. guess i'm clueless. try pointing a powerhead at it to break it out then simply remove it, or you can go at it for days; either way the result will be the same. the difference is how much time you take to achieve the result you want.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

so is there a list of the different algaes/bacterias somewhere, with their acronyms and measures to rid your tank of it? i would think that would be very helpful to every tank enthusiast.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

there's hundreds. google and various terms is the best way to find them. these 2 are pretty good intros; but i'd say just keep reading everything you can find.

http://www.lenntech.com/eutrophication-water-bodies/algae.htm

http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/index.html?http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/pond/algae.html


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> Hi Lynn, I'm a newbie to planted tanks, but I've been doing reef tanks for years, and I'm hoping I can pick your brain for a second. Cyano bacteria is a problem for reefkeepers as well. Is the type of cyano found in saltwater different than the cyano found in freshwater? The reason I ask is because the treatment for cyano in saltwater is significantly different in many cases, at least it seems at first glance. Yes, increase the flow, but we want to starve cyano of nutrients. When people ask me what to do with their cyano problems in reeftanks, we don't recommend blackouts, rather, we want them to remove all sources of NO3 and PO4. It seems like in freshwater, the problem is that there aren't enough of these nutrients for the plants, and that lack feeds the nuisance algaes and cyano. In a reeftank, I'm assuming since there are no plants (accept for macro algaes in a refugium), the principle is still the same, and we want to remove all nutrient sources, but for saltwater, we want to remove all nutrient sources (waters around reefs are nutrient poor), while in planted tanks, we want to make the nutrients available to the plants to starve out the nuisance algaes and cyano. I think I just answered my own question, but I'd really like to hear from a microbiologist. I'm just a grad student in French literature, so a lot of the big scientific words fly right over my head, LOL.
> 
> By the way, I clicked on your website, and not only is your tank beautiful, but so is your home. All that artwork....damn girl...I've died and gone to heaven. Absolutely fab-u-lous!


I think you hit the nail on the head. In freshwater, supply the plants with enough of everything to outcompete with "pests." I am not familiar with reef tanks yet, but I am sure I will venture into them. I think the starvation issue in reeftanks is the way to go because you want to starve the bacterium of anything that would help it proliferate, but doing a blackout would not be the way to go in a reef tank, I imagine, because you need light for the corals, and since you don't have plants for uptake, any and all nutrients would feed the bacterium. It is a whole different ballgame when you have plant load involed. The small algae species in a reef tank doesn't do enough for competition.

Thanks so much for your complements. I love art as you can see. I have been collecting since high school, when I had my first "art-note" when everyone else had a car note...lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, so it has been three days, and I just uncovered my tank. BGA is *all gone*! It is even gone in between the small fronds. I am about to do a 50% change, clean out pipes and filter, and dose NO3. Everything grew all of the way to the top of my 2 foot tall tank! It is ridiculous. No CO2 or light and everything just exploded. Some of the more light-requiring plants just got long and leggy so I am assuming a good pruning will take care of that. I am changing the scape around again so I will be selling a lot of the tall tall stuff. I was lucky enough to win a donation plant sale from Jen the plant chick....ok I am not calling her a geek. i refuse...lol
Anyway, this certainly worked. There is no doubt. I will keep the EI regular with my dry ferts, and I will lower the MH photoperiod slightly. I will also likely get another Rena filter, something smaller, maybe an XP2. Then I can put the UV on that side withought losing so much movement from the XP3. That doesn't help the BGA fight. I will probably take the plain pump out and use it for my large water feature up on the roof, and just do the other filter. We will see. Anyway, it definitely worked and when I finish with the water change and get the uprooted stuff planted and such, I will post some pics. Thanks for reading


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

that's awesome! i might want some of those plants.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

After the 3 day blackout was successful and all of the plants got tall beyond belief, it was time to pare down the setup. I think things have cycled enough to take out the weed pile and start a real scape. I started a general scheme, although I am waiting on one more plant and I still have to plant the HC I plan on doing all around the foreground. I asked my dog Cosmo what he thought...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I also started playing a little with the camera. I got a new plant that is floating right now and it had some algae on the roots, so I sicked my SAE on it...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank looks healthy Lynn! nice and green! a full tank shot would be nice though...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Whoo, that is so sweet looking. Also, its totally cool with Cosmos placement in it. Like a Norman Rockwell.

I really like the light green plant on the front left. What is its name? And the little Eriocaulon or whatever right in front of Cosmo's nose. What is that plants name? Yes, the tank looks great! :thumbsup: It would be nice to get a cropped full tank shot from farther back with a normal lens zoom (not wide angle).


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

WOO! Looking GOOD Lynn!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Tank looks great and congrats on the successful combat against BGA. Now that you are ready for a real scape,i am sure the final product will look good=)


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Bob, the plant in front of Cosmo's nose looks like Tonina belem. Or are you referring to the little foreground plant a little to the left? That one may be Eriocaulon cinereum... maybe Lynn can tell us.

The tank looks great, Lynn! Post a full-tank shot if you can!


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay, now I'm truly jealous. I wish I could have a bigger tank.

Damn you.:biggrin: 


Lissette

P.S. Great looking tank. Congrats on beating the bga. I had it a few weeks ago, so I know what a pain that can be.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Whoo, that is so sweet looking. Also, its totally cool with Cosmos placement in it. Like a Norman Rockwell.
> 
> I really like the light green plant on the front left. What is its name? And the little Eriocaulon or whatever right in front of Cosmo's nose. What is that plants name? Yes, the tank looks great! :thumbsup: It would be nice to get a cropped full tank shot from farther back with a normal lens zoom (not wide angle).


The light green on the left is the one I tried sending you
The H. balsamica....also on the right, it is Tonina belem, not Eriocaulon, although I do have that on the other side. I will post some full shots but the foreground isn't planted yet and the pics stink because I hadn't had a chance to take proper ones yet.....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a pseudo bad pic but you can get the idea. This is one side....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

here is the back side. It is a room divider, so I have no backing, it is see through. It is unfinished though. I am waiting on a few species.

I will post progress pics.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

OH! Is that the A. coffeafolia I sent??? You had mentioned that you were interested in some dark green, so I thought you might like that!  It'll look great in there.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

turbowagon said:


> Bob, the plant in front of Cosmo's nose looks like Tonina belem. Or are you referring to the little foreground plant a little to the left? That one may be Eriocaulon cinereum... maybe Lynn can tell us.
> 
> The tank looks great, Lynn! Post a full-tank shot if you can!


There are some plantlets of dwarf hairgrass there if that is what you are talking about, and behind that are discs of riccia. I am not sure about the compact little "bushes" with round leaves that I have a small grove of on the left. If anyone knows what it is I would love to know. It stays compact, and they definitely grew on me.
Thanks for the complements. I am working hard on it as this is my first attempt, and I am allergic to failure...lol
Lisette, I have another 90 gal tank still in the box like this if you are interested. You don't live too far away from me and I can sell it to you at cost....don't hate me lolol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> OH! Is that the A. coffeafolia I sent??? You had mentioned that you were interested in some dark green, so I thought you might like that!  It'll look great in there.


Yes it is! It is still floating until I do the water change Sunday and can tie it where I want it. Thanks for thinking of me 
I also have 2 crypts floating to be planted when I do the change, and the HC will go down then too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Such a great tank Lynn, I know the tank isn't actually scape but by the way the plants are growing, its starting to show some type of junglish scape that I like! Looks like you are doing a great job keeping the plants healthy, and it looks like your blyxa are just starting to take off!!!!


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

Where did you find that beautiful piece of driftwood?


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

Ooh. Nice pics. Not only do you have a big tank, but it's also coming along beautifully! Oh God. I feel the green-eyed monster trying to surface from the bottomless pit, down boy, down I said! I must be nice, I must be nice.

There, I feel better now.



fresh_newby said:


> Lisette, I have another 90 gal tank still in the box like this if you are interested. You don't live too far away from me and I can sell it to you at cost....don't hate me lolol


Thanks so much for the offer (You're sweet) , but unfortunately, I'm unemployed and wouldn't be able to handle the cost. Aside from that, I live in an apartment building which wouldn't be appropriate for a tank that size. I'd end up on the 1st floor with my mom, he he. I'll be passing through my landlady's apartment on the way down before I get to my mom, so I don't think she'd appreciate it much either. LOL.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> The light green on the left is the one I tried sending you
> The H. balsamica....also on the right, it is Tonina belem, not Eriocaulon, although I do have that on the other side. I will post some full shots but the foreground isn't planted yet and the pics stink because I hadn't had a chance to take proper ones yet.....



LOL,I might be changing my mind on the H. balsamica. I love that plant. I'll PM you. The tank looks great from TWO sides! What a treat. I'm going to get some a Tonina belem too I think. But where am I to grow these things?

BTW, maybe that plant you are wondering about is a Lobelia?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

dweebikus said:


> Where did you find that beautiful piece of driftwood?


Hey D, I got it from www.manzanita.com. Rich O'Brien is a sweetie. he can hook you up. It isnt that expensive, it is the shipping that gets ya! I actually have some leftover pieces that I didn't use that may end up on the swap and shop page soon. I promised Jdinh first dibbs though.

Yes, the blyxa is really taking off. I am waiting on a couple more species and that will be it. Then I will lay down the HC and let things grow in a bit before changing around again. I got a few more swordtails in today so my lone female can get a break from the relentless advances!

Thanks for all of the kind words, I really appreciate it. I have to say, Betowess has been SOOOOOO helpful and tolerant of my ignorant rants and questions, and for that I truly appreciate it! Let me know when you are ready for some of that H balsamica, Bob. I think the key to making this plant look good is the pruning


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh, i just noticed that Aqua colored Swordtail with the gold tail. I've never seen one that color. Very Cool breeding. I'll PM ya later Lynn on the H balsalmica. Thanks! bob


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Oh, i just noticed that Aqua colored Swordtail with the gold tail. I've never seen one that color. Very Cool breeding. I'll PM ya later Lynn on the H balsalmica. Thanks! bob


Yeah...he is my male green swordtail, I have two of them, and 3 females. He came from the same guy, Jason, on aquabid. I love their color and personality. They even school with the rainbows.....


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> here is the back side. It is a room divider, so I have no backing, it is see through. It is unfinished though. I am waiting on a few species.
> 
> I will post progress pics.


I sure do like your back side! 
When I look at your tank its like a lesson on where to put what plant. It looks really nice!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Frank, you are too sweet.
I am hardly a lesson in anything at this point, but that is not to say I won't be one day!
Oh and as for my backside.......squats.....lots of squats~


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> BTW, maybe that plant you are wondering about is a Lobelia?


I don't think so. The leaves are very round as opposed to the more pointed end of L. cardinalis. I could be wrong, but I just am not not sure what it is! I have like 7 clumps now and they stay compact.


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, Lynn, your tank looks awesome! It's really growing in nicely.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> Wow, Lynn, your tank looks awesome! It's really growing in nicely.


Thanks... you're just saying that because you know I am jealous about your discus tank...lol


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

did you grow your riccia floating or did you attach it to the plates and let it grow together?


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> Thanks... you're just saying that because you know I am jealous about your discus tank...lol


Yes, but your tank is twice as big as mine, and I'm a size queen at heart. 

Do you have a problem with scratches on your acrylic tank? I like acrylic tanks because of the clarity, but the possibility of scratches always keeps me away (that, and the price).


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> did you grow your riccia floating or did you attach it to the plates and let it grow together?


I sandwiched it between two plates then sewed the ends together with green thread and a needle. You have to bear looking at plastic discs in your tank for a while, but it grows through it quickly and forms a confluent lawn.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> Yes, but your tank is twice as big as mine, and I'm a size queen at heart.
> 
> Do you have a problem with scratches on your acrylic tank? I like acrylic tanks because of the clarity, but the possibility of scratches always keeps me away (that, and the price).


I have never had a scratch problem. If you keep straight edges away from it, and use things made for acrylic tanks, there is no problem. There is a product called brillianzine that I use to clean the outside with, and it actually fills in tiny hairline scratches that we don't see. It is a little pricey, but I use it to clean the plexi boxes that a lot of my artwork sits in. So as far as I can say, no problems with scratching. The clarity is great and I don't have a brace in the middle to ruin continuity. So far, I like it a lot. No complaints.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

coming along quite nicely. i like it.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks lynn. i think you said that before, but my short term memory is terrible.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I will post more pics soon as things grow in and as I get my new plants in. I have 2 on order and I think that will do it, after I plant the HC.As soon as it all grwos in, I will tear it down and do something else I am sure. I have issues....:icon_roll


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Playing with my camera again....uh ohhhh lol
Here is some Cabomba furcata, right before it closes up for the night. Keep in mind they were recently pruned off the top....so they are coming back~


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a top shot of H. balsamica~
I dig this plant. I call it algae-b-gone....competes well for nutrients. It even has some fish poop on it!










The plant species I have been waiting forever for, arrived as dark brown mush, so no full tank shot until I find replacements


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I have made a gazillion changes since starting, so I will just put up a couple of pics to uload my card. I did get some new equipment that is not reflected in these pics, but will be in upcoming shots. It will be evident. Right now I consider my tank a grow out tank with fish. Still no scape, but it will transform when I finally decide to put away my collectoritis and "commit" to species. hahaha...something I always had a bit of a problem with...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ahhhh yes....have you ever looked into the eyes of the devil???ok through dirty acrylic?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

so there is the apparent evil bosemani rainbow aye? nice lookin fish though. that a big plant of spirilis there? i want some of that so bad


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking sweet Lynn. I actually prefer some of the wilder scapes as yours to the overly manicured English garden look of Dutch and many Amano tanks. Nice job. But I don't think Evil has very nice color for a Boesemani, considering all the hell he has caused. I wonder if he is a deviant.

But anyhow, your tank looks fantastic!


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Ever since that thread in the lounge about Kenny I cannot get the image of him in a barred 10 gallon out of my mind:hihi: :hihi: 

So since you posted a pick here. . . .


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

other Geoff...
Yep that is he...evil! When I get some daughter plants of the Crinum, I will keep you in mind. I got them from Lowcoaster. He is great to deal with. It is not spiralis though.

Beto....thanks for the kind words. You will see a huge change in the next pics.
As for Kenny bin Laden, that is an old pic. His coloring is better. That was 2 weeks after he was shipped to me. he was such a B*tch in the shipping, that he flopped the bag open and showed up in zero water. He was colorless for a week. Now is is more colorful and FATTER fro his eating all of my shrimp and killing fish. He is likely going to the LFS.

lumpy..... hahahahahahahaha! Love it! he is in a quarantine net right now to protect the other fish. He just killed the other male Bosemani and 2 females. I frigging hate him!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

looking good! i'll have to post updated pics of mine too, so you can see the progression. i finally gave up on an open top on my 10, because my sparkling gouramis harass my cherries enough to make them shoot out of the tank.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Noob, that is no good for anyone!
I would love to see your progress pics.
Take a look at this and see if anyone can give me the proper ID for this plant. I think it is one thing and I get three other responses that are all different. Anyone know?










Ignore the red lotus floating in the mess. I am growing a bulb...lol


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool whats your light duration now?

The plant looks like the rotala I wanted rotala hippuris but just GREEN. ALso looks like that other tonina...begins with an "M".... sorry cant avoid this crap shoot.

BTW I have a mean ol cac that would go good with your devil. Alone he is taking a larger toll on my Endler population then four cacs combined in another tank. He is a ruthless killer.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Frank:
My lights are as follows....the 55w x 2 PC's go on 7-10 then the MH's go on 10-7, then the 55w x 2 PC's go back on 7-10 then lunars all night. I am trying to simulate more of a sunup sundown sort of thing.

I think it is a Rotala too...just which one? It is all green no hint of red. I thought it was Nanjean or something.
Hey want your cac in jail with Kenny? I bet Kenny could use some cac in jail...OMG I really need some rest.
As soon as I get some time I will run his happy arse to the fish store.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Ack I dont mean to be so lifeless with my comments it seems the more comfortable I am with someone the less I say...you know I love it. 

The comment Betowess just made about the "_wilder scapes as yours to the overly manicured English garden look of Dutch and many Amano tanks_" just led me to a fork in the road.

So its 
3 hours 110w -9 hours 300w - 3 hours 110w

Is that right? I am horrible at adding time that damn 12 oclock to 1 oclock screws me up LMAO!

Lynn your going to put yourself on Santa's naughty list!!!
Although I find it hard to believe your not already there!!!!:icon_twis


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

it almost looks like najas grass.  mines seems to grow in a huge mangy bush like that. if it was rotala i would say needle leaf but thats usually red. 

and i looked at spirilas from lowcoaster but he didnt have any when i looked. guess another time later. crypts seem to be the only thing living in my 75 haha


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

No idea what that plant is . . . but it looks like you got some really impressive growth on a lot of your plants!


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

> Take a look at this and see if anyone can give me the proper ID for this plant. I think it is one thing and I get three other responses that are all different. Anyone know?


I know :icon_smil 
LAGAROSIPHON MADAGASCARIENSIS
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=102&category=genus&spec=Lagarosiphon
Hardiness: Moderate
Light Needs: High
Plant Structure: Stem
Family: Hydrocharitaceae
Genus: Lagarosiphon
Region: Africa
Location: Madagascar
Size: Stem width: 2-4cm (1-1.5in)
Growth Rate: Fast


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ding ding ding Sabotaj wins!!!!!!! I think you are correct. I never even thought of that! cool!!!


Frank, my Metals are only on for 7 hours.

You crack me up! Oh and yes I am on his naughty list for sure.

Thanks for the complement, Steven....

Oh and TOG: What you think is spiralis is Crinum natans <thicker leaves> and Crinum calamistratum <thinner ones>. Ask Lowcoaster what Crinum spp he has. You are asking for the wrong plant.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

my first guess was some rare rotala too, but it's definitely madagascariensis.

i haven't posted here in like a month, and i come back to kenny still giving your tank a hard time. what a little jerk. i would have thought you familiarized him with the NY sewer system weeks ago! j/k


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> ahhhh yes....have you ever looked into the eyes of the devil???ok through dirty acrylic?


What a stud!!!! I told my daughter about your plight with Kenny the other day. Being 12 her response was, "Please don't kill Kenny, get another tank for him". So there you go, now you can be inflicted with guilt if Kenny disappears (I am thinking it is just a matter of time before Kenny has a hit put out on him or given some cement fins)......DC


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

> "Please don't kill Kenny, get another tank for him"


rofl  :thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

He definately deserves the slammer. (The one with the white one-way door.):hihi:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

DC You are the devil!!!!!!!!!!!!
First off, you know I would not harm any living thing. It isn't my nature.
Secondly...HE is the killer not me...Latest death you ask? A Pygmy Cory! yes that is right. Something that is the size of a dime got rammed and killed by Kenny bin ladin. He doesn't kill to eat, unless it is shrimp. He kills for the mere purpose of being a jerk. I personally think you sent him to Al Qaeda training camp before shipping him to me...ha!
Anyway, he will go to a new tank...at Pacific Aquarium on Delancy. His tank will say...best kept with African Cichlids.... :icon_twis


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> So there you go, now you can be inflicted with guilt if Kenny disappears (I am thinking it is just a matter of time before Kenny has a hit put out on him or given some cement fins)......DC


DC if you ever read the Far Side, you should know that fish are given styrofoam fins to make them sleep with the humans. :hihi: 

BTW, I think KBL is evil enough to put the hit on Fresh!:icon_twis 
don't say his name 3 times in a mirror.


BTW, have you ever thought of putting him in that new 1/2 gallon Cuisinart tank.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> I personally think you sent him to Al Qaeda training camp before shipping him to me...ha!


Well, got him after I retired from the Marines, osmosis maybe?



fresh_newby said:


> His tank will say...best kept with African Cichlids.... :icon_twis


A very appropriate sentence.......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> BTW, have you ever thought of putting him in that new 1/2 gallon Cuisinart tank.


ROFLMAO, that would be appropriate also......DC


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I personally think you sent him to Al Qaeda training camp _before shipping him to me.._.ha!


AH HA! That is it. Poor KbL is suffering from some sort of separation anxiety. The poor fellow must have abandonment issues.

I believe sending him back to DC will more than likely alleviate the stress on KbL and return he and his delicate psyche to the state it once was.


Mike


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

fresh_newby said:


> ahhhh yes....have you ever looked into the eyes of the devil???ok through dirty acrylic?


I think it would be a good time the tell Kenny about Rovco's Super Bass-O-Matic. They're about thirty years old but I bet you can still find them around. :hihi: Bass-O-Matic

Super Bass-o-Matic '76

Spokesman ... Dan Aykroyd
Bass-Drinker ... Laraine Newman

Spokesman: How many times has this happened to you? You have a bass, and you're trying to find an exciting new way to prepare it for the dinner table. You could scale the bass, remove the bass' tail, head and bones, and serve the fish as you would any other fish dinner. But why bother, now that you can use Rovco's amazing new kitchen tool, the Super Bass-o-Matic '76. Yes, fish-eaters, the days of troublesome scaling, cutting and gutting are over, because Super Bass-o-Matic '76 is the tool that lets you use the bass with no fish waste, and without scaling, cutting or gutting.

Here's how it works: Catch a bass, remove the hook, and drop the bass - that's the whole bass - into the Super Bass-o-Matic '76. [drops the bass into the blender ] Now, adjust the control dial so that the bass is blended just the way you like it. [turns blender on and grinds it to a pulp ] Yes, it's that simple!

Bass-Drinker: [drinks a glassful of bass ] Wow, that's terrific bass!



Spokesman: We've got fish here, fast and easy and ready to pour, mmm-mmm! Super Bass-o-Matic '76 comes with ten interchangeable rotors, a nine-month guarantee, and a booklet: 1,001 Ways to Harness Bass. Super Bass-o-Matic '76 works great on sunfish, perch, sole, and other small aquatic creatures. [blends one of each ]

Super Bass-o-Matic '76 - it's clean, simple, and after five or ten fish, it gets to be quite a rush! Super Bass-o-Matic '76 - you'll never have to scale, cut or gut again!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Left C said:


> I think it would be a good time the tell Kenny about Rovco's Super Bass-O-Matic. They're about thirty years old but I bet you can still find them around. :hihi: Bass-O-Matic
> 
> Super Bass-o-Matic '76
> 
> ...


mmmmm That's good Bass!!!
I remember that one like it was yesterday! <turned me off of eating fish for about 10 years...lol>


I like Mike's Idea.....The key here is to restore his angellic state! A fish with separation anxiety!!!! DC can you accept a package tomorrow?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

in Cartman's voice.....Dat's a baaaaaad fish!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn, I just told my boyfriend about your little hostage and we both had a grand gaffaw at Kenny's expense. You just made my evening


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i bet that was fun to catch in a 90 gallon


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Fresh, I get that this fish you've Dubbed as Kenny has caused you all kinds of heartache. what I want to know is who is this "Kenny" named character in your life that you so easily equate with the devil. all the Kenny's I know are really great guys.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> I like Mike's Idea.....The key here is to restore his angellic state! A fish with separation anxiety!!!! DC can you accept a package tomorrow?


Send him back, he will go in with the wild Discus and Apistos and either learn manners or perish. I'll bet this guy has what it takes to provide the needed counseling.....DC


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

he looks like he is ready to put Kenny in his place, ever so gently of course.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

spypet said:


> Fresh, I get that this fish you've Dubbed as Kenny has caused you all kinds of heartache. what I want to know is who is this "Kenny" named character in your life that you so easily equate with the devil. all the Kenny's I know are really great guys.


I didn't name him....I just gave him the last name. Diablo Canine's 12 year old dubbed hiim "Kenny" I just aptly finished it with "bin Laden" ha~


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Send him back, he will go in with the wild Discus and Apistos and either learn manners or perish. I'll bet this guy has what it takes to provide the needed counseling.....DC


send me your address.....I would love to hear and see the progress of Kenny and his adventures with Mister Discus and Mr. Apisto!!!


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> send me your address.....I would love to hear and see the progress of Kenny and his adventures with Mister Discus and Mr. Apisto!!!



I think i have Kenny's twin. Because he or she is mean as he**. He/she keeps my giant dainos in the back of the tank behind all the plants and will not let them come out at all except at fedding time then he/she is busy fedding it's face.

Going to get rid of him/her too. Them mean little such and such.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

hmmm maybe they could mate and have little inmates.
Send DC your girl too...Those discus can rough them both up!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I am pleased <and sad> to announce that kenny bin Laden has a new home at the Pacific Aquarium Fish Store at 46 Delancey, NYC. He will be Quarantined for now, and I alerted them to put him in with Discus and/or Cichlids...lol. I have not seen all of my fish swimming freely in so long, it is refreshing.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> I am pleased <and sad> to announce that kenny bin Laden has a new home at the Pacific Aquarium Fish Store at 46 Delancey, NYC. He will be Quarantined for now, and I alerted them to put him in with Discus and/or Cichlids...lol. I have not seen all of my fish swimming freely in so long, it is refreshing.


Want a Discus?.....DC


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Want a Discus?.....DC


DC...I am going to hunt you down!!!!!
What did your daughter name him.....Bobby????


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> DC...I am going to hunt you down!!!!!


And do what?



fresh_newby said:


> What did your daughter name him.....Bobby????


It is bad Feng Shui to name a fish, I think we both can validate that.......DC


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> Want a Discus?.....DC


ROFLMAO!

Lynn, congrats on the exorcism!

BTW, Are you sure that PA won't charge you for the discus he kills?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Lynn, congrats on the exorcism!
> 
> BTW, Are you sure that PA won't charge you for the discus he kills?


HAHAHA He has to find me first!
I bought some frozen bloodworms with the 4 dollar credit I got for him ha!!!! Then the jerk tried to sell me 20 more Amanos to replace the 50 he ate. jerk...


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> BTW, Are you sure that PA won't charge you for the discus he kills?


Kenny is not a cichlid, he doesn't have what it takes.......DC


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you kidding me?????
He chased my Apisto into the Windelov....I hadn't seen him come out since yesterday when Kenny left! he was a freaking terrorist! I only hope my cory will recover his fin loss. He could kick anyone's ass, I can asure you.


----------

